# How my 7 gets its pic taken



## Switch30 (Mar 10, 2011)

Seem's my seven likes to hide away in the background for pictures of him self


----------



## Switch30 (Mar 11, 2011)

The model in this is Roxy reveals, she has a facebook page rammed full of quite good pics ha ha
Roxy Reveals | Facebook


----------



## metalmania408 (Mar 27, 2011)

Me likey!  It took me a good 30 secs to focus on the 7 in the background. lol

Let me see if i can talk my GF into doing this for me, when i get my 7 in next week.


----------



## Switch30 (Mar 27, 2011)

Do it bro, it makes them feel loved ha ha


----------



## Jontain (Mar 30, 2011)

Switch30 said:


> Do it bro, it makes them feel loved ha ha


Up until you ask them to move over a bit so you can get the 7 in clearly


----------

